# Anadrol dbol stack



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 30, 2012)

hey fellas. my friend is a very experienced user like me. we have both done numerous cycles, and have been working out since we were teenagers. anyways he has used dbol and drol on separate cycles, and wants to know how to stack them both? idk what to tell him because ive always used dbol, and am on the blue hearts now and damn there strong, no need for me to use drol. but he is going to do 30mg dbol with 50mg drol. how should he split the doses? drol in the A.M and dbol throughout the day? or should he split the drol to? they are 50mg caps


----------



## teezhay (Apr 30, 2012)

Does your friend not have internet access? I find the basic premise of these sorts of posts confusing. You're grown men, why doesn't your friend just inquire on his own?

Anyway, you're talking about relatively low doses of dbol and drol, and I've seen anecdotal reports of that type of protocol proving much more effective than higher doses of either drug individually. So I'd think a plan of 50mg drol with 30mg dbol would work pretty well. As for dosing, someone with more experience than I with anadrol will be able to impart some wisdom there.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 30, 2012)

I just told him about the forum and how helpful it has been and how he should join. he plans to join but is at my apartment right now with me and told me to ask a question for him. 
Bump for more replies


----------



## Deity (Apr 30, 2012)

I just do 25mg dbol 25mg anadrol upon waking then again pre workout.


----------



## airsealed2 (Apr 30, 2012)

A few of things to consider. 

First, Adrol's half life is roughly twice as long as Dbol. Not a big deal, but if you mix them together, I would put the Adrol at roughly double the concentration. You don't have to but it just makes sense to me that way.

Also, Dbol and Adrol both aromatize into a type of estrogen that is resistant to anti-es like Arimidex.  So you will still get all the sides if you try to use that. What works for those two is Exemestane (Aromacin). It will stop the aromatse sides. 

When I combine those two I mix the Aromacin in with them. 

One last thing, watch your blood pressure on those two, especially adrol.  They really drive it up. I suggest keeping some cayenne pepper on hand, A teaspoon or so will bring your BP back to normal in a few minutes. Trust me on that bro. It is important when you take those two separately or together .  I wrote a post on it recently, and many guys found it is true and were very happy because they could continue to take certain AAS they had given up on.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 30, 2012)

if aromatase inhibitors don't work to prevent methyl-estrogen then how would aromasin help? I've heard a serm is the best thing with Drol but not sure about dbol.

IMO 50mg anadrol a day is a pretty good dose, and 50mg dbol is more than enough. I'd say 25mg dbol preworkout and 25mg drol later in the day would work well and not be any more harmful than 50mg of either.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Apr 30, 2012)

Deity said:


> I just do 25mg dbol 25mg anadrol upon waking then again pre workout.


this^^


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 30, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> hey fellas. my friend is a very experienced user like me. we have both done numerous cycles, and have been working out since we were teenagers. anyways he has used dbol and drol on separate cycles, and wants to know how to stack them both? idk what to tell him because ive always used dbol, and am on the blue hearts now and damn there strong, no need for me to use drol. but he is going to do 30mg dbol with 50mg drol. how should he split the doses? drol in the A.M and dbol throughout the day? or should he split the drol to? they are 50mg caps




why don't you tell your friend to do his own damn research...


----------



## airsealed2 (May 1, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> if aromatase inhibitors don't work to prevent methyl-estrogen then how would aromasin help? I've heard a serm is the best thing with Drol but not sure about dbol.
> 
> IMO 50mg anadrol a day is a pretty good dose, and 50mg dbol is more than enough. I'd say 25mg dbol preworkout and 25mg drol later in the day would work well and not be any more harmful than 50mg of either.




Your reasoning regarding Aromcin is perfect. It is that you don'e know a key fact. (Not being disrespectful bro, I like your reasoning just following mine here)

That fact is that Aromacin works completely differently. Unlike Adex, it does not cut down the actual estrogen levels, it actually works by inhibiting the estrogen receptors - around 98 percent of you take the right amount. So no estrogens will do harm while on it. Best thing out there right now for aromatase sides. 

I hate aromatase sides, especially water bloat and fat (I'm vain). I would never take either Dbol or Adrol without it, let alone together and with test, without Aromacin.


----------



## JCBourne (May 23, 2012)

Would letro work (or nolva) to make sure that gyno doesn't come up? Would taking 50mg of dbol and 25mg drol ED for 4-5 weeks be alright? I know that 25mg drol is a lower dose, however I'm curious.  Mainly worried about moon face and too much water weight, figure the gains would be less but using letro and or nolva to keep water off.


----------



## TwisT (May 23, 2012)

Liver supports and go for it.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 23, 2012)

Formeron will make you dry (no need for letro or Nolva?) and could replace the Aromasin. As far as the dbol drol, why not just do a test base with dbol kicker and drol finisher?


----------



## JCBourne (May 23, 2012)

Would both letro and nolva be good? Thats my question.


----------



## JCBourne (May 23, 2012)

And would 10 or 20mg of nolva be better while using drol/dbol along with a low dose of letro?


----------



## overburdened (May 23, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> A few of things to consider.
> 
> First, Adrol's half life is roughly twice as long as Dbol. Not a big deal, but if you mix them together, I would put the Adrol at roughly double the concentration. You don't have to but it just makes sense to me that way.
> 
> ...


I'm not questioning what you said here bro.... I just want to clarify(in my mind) what you are saying...

Ok, so aromasin is marketed as a 'suicidal inhibitor' of aromatase... meaning it binds to it, and deactivates it(and the aromatase that the aromasin is bound to is then flushed from the body)...very simplistic explanation of the whole process of course...

are you saing that is also acts as a SERM(like nolva), in addition to being a suicide inhibitor?  I'm unclear on what you are saying here....


----------



## overburdened (May 24, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I'm not questioning what you said here bro.... I just want to clarify(in my mind) what you are saying...
> 
> Ok, so aromasin is marketed as a 'suicidal inhibitor' of aromatase... meaning it binds to it, and deactivates it(and the aromatase that the aromasin is bound to is then flushed from the body)...very simplistic explanation of the whole process of course...
> 
> are you saing that is also acts as a SERM(like nolva), in addition to being a suicide inhibitor?  I'm unclear on what you are saying here....


Airsealed2, YOU ARE THE MAN!!! I swear to God, I learn something new from half your posts!!!

Aromasin is something I've only used once or twice, and didn't care for it then(It may have well been fake)... I did research it to a fair degree before decicing to use it rather than adex or femara(the couple times I used it)..I researched it and used it right when it first was available as a prescription drug... (I forgot a few things that I had read concerning a-sin)... what I did remember is that it bound to the aromatase enzyme irreversibly and exhibited inhibition in that way....

I did not dig deep enough at that point to look at the actual chemical structure of a-sin...(it is very similar to androstenedione)...I just found that out as I was looking up info, because I didn't quite understand as2's post,....


So, I don't know where you got your info, AS2, but it is 100% true and accurate!!  this compound can bind to e2 receptors(and block activity), as well as inhibit aromatase activity(both systemically, and site specifically)!!!  

Now, I'm going to theorize a little here:  aromasin should also be able to bind to SHBG in the same manner and 'deactivate' it to some degree.. lowering the amount in the body....so, you have more 'free' test(or whatever else you are taking) to act on the AR(because it is free and unbound)/....  I may, in the near future, test this theory by getting a 'baseline' free test %'... then one after a month of a-sin use.... I would wager money that this is the case..

With all these characteristics that are so highly sought after, Aromasin will soon be a part of my protocol(of course the real stuff this time... and, I know just the guy I'll go to for it!!)
Thank you Airsealed2!!  You bring an abundance of knowledge to this board!!!!


----------



## fsoe (May 24, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Airsealed2, YOU ARE THE MAN!!! I swear to God, I learn something new from half your posts!!!
> 
> Aromasin is something I've only used once or twice, and didn't care for it then(It may have well been fake)... I did research it to a fair degree before decicing to use it rather than adex or femara(the couple times I used it)..I researched it and used it right when it first was available as a prescription drug... (I forgot a few things that I had read concerning a-sin)... what I did remember is that it bound to the aromatase enzyme irreversibly and exhibited inhibition in that way....
> 
> ...



so it sounds like a-sin may be the best chioce period when on cycle -- ? am i reading you guys correctly


----------



## aminoman74 (May 24, 2012)

Take one in the a.m. or pre workout then the other later in the day.Thats how i did it.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 24, 2012)

50mg of anadrol and 25-30mg of dbol = Superman status.  I did it a few months ago and I loved my retarded superman strength!!!! 

Still needs to be taken with test.


----------



## JCBourne (May 24, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> And would 10 or 20mg of nolva be better while using drol/dbol along with a low dose of letro?



Bump


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 24, 2012)

i like dbol better than drol, but both is ok. I've done that as well


----------



## airsealed2 (May 24, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Airsealed2, YOU ARE THE MAN!!! I swear to God, I learn something new from half your posts!!!
> 
> Aromasin is something I've only used once or twice, and didn't care for it then(It may have well been fake)... I did research it to a fair degree before decicing to use it rather than adex or femara(the couple times I used it)..I researched it and used it right when it first was available as a prescription drug... (I forgot a few things that I had read concerning a-sin)... what I did remember is that it bound to the aromatase enzyme irreversibly and exhibited inhibition in that way....
> 
> ...



Thanks overburdened. A compliment from you is worth a lot because your a true vet that knows your stuff. I've been learning from you as well. I'm gonna be coming to you for some chemistry lessons here soon. I also will need to tap in to your home-brew acumen for something we already discussed today.


----------



## airsealed2 (May 24, 2012)

fsoe said:


> so it sounds like a-sin may be the best chioce period when on cycle -- ? am i reading you guys correctly



Yes it is. But if your doing just test as your only aromatizing substance, then Adex is fine.


----------



## overburdened (May 24, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> Thanks overburdened. A compliment from you is worth a lot because your a true vet that knows your stuff. I've been learning from you as well. I'm gonna be coming to you for some chemistry lessons here soon. I also will need to tap in to your home-brew acumen for something we already discussed today.



Any time bro!


----------



## overburdened (May 24, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> Yes it is. But if your doing just test as your only aromatizing substance, then Adex is fine.



Airsealed, have you had lipids checked while running a-sin?  I would venture to guess its easier on lipids than adex(adex put my cholesterol through the roof!)


----------



## overburdened (May 24, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> Thanks overburdened. A compliment from you is worth a lot because your a true vet that knows your stuff. I've been learning from you as well. I'm gonna be coming to you for some chemistry lessons here soon. I also will need to tap in to your home-brew acumen for something we already discussed today.


check out what I put together for you bro... think you will like it.... and, GOOD GOD!  thank you for all the info you bring to this board, and the help and advice that you give!! 
XXXL shirt.........$48
bottle of test..... $60
50 novadex tabs.$30
airsealed2's knowledge...PRICELSS!!!

note:  this is not referring to anyone's prices, or any sources... its just a metaphor....


----------



## airsealed2 (May 25, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Airsealed, have you had lipids checked while running a-sin?  I would venture to guess its easier on lipids than adex(adex put my cholesterol through the roof!)



No I haven't. Don't see why it would affect lipids but there are more possible interactions and effects than I can guess at. I plan on experimenting on my 200lb rat and doing blood work soon though. So I'll ad that to the things to check.


----------

